# Drawings by a young Artist



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

I would like some ideas and tips that can help me in drawing.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

Foxy from five nights at Freddy's a game


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry some problems


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

For 9 yrs old I think you have a lot of talent.. Keep at it.. Listen to what others say here.. and elsewhere.. you will go far! For now, work on shading and getting rid of outlines  That's for coloring books.. your work is *Real Art*!!


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

Things and I will


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great job! Are you totally into Manga, or is that what you first learned to draw? If you want to do Manga, you got it! If you want to do more realistic drawing my advice is start learning now. I have heard people talk about getting "trapped" in the Manga style and having difficulty doing anything else.

The most important thing; if your art isn't fun, you're doing it wrong!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Skyler I have two granddaughters that are just about to turn 9 and they do a lot of drawing and painting at my house and I'm telling you true you are light years ahead of them! 

You definitely have talent. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

9 years old reallly? :surprise:

Pretty amazing :3

People up there already told enough so... I'm just giving you this adorable cake :vs_cake:


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

I love Manga and that is what I first learned to draw. I am having fun.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

This is my first real human head I hop you like it


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is very good. Are you actually 9 years old or was that first picture was done when you were 9 years old and are older now, or is that the age of the subject of the picture. This is truly amazing for someone so young if in fact you are 9.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

I am 9 almost10 and thanks


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Be careful that your real portraits don't turn into Manga.. The eyes are quite large for a human.. but not bad for a first try!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

wow! 9? My son is set to turn 9 at the end of this month and he is nowhere near on your skill level. Very very impressive. Keep at it..I see really great things in your future.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Cool drawings dude. I'm loving your Foxxxxyyyy >< really cool for a 9 yr old. Keep it up!


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

This is foxy and mangle


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you and I will


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice job on Foxy and Mangle. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

She is even better than me when we talk about color shading, that's not fair! >.<

Well done girl ^^


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you and I practice my sating


----------



## Skyler (Sep 29, 2015)

This picture took 4 days to get it right and I hope you like it


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Real good drawing Skyler.


----------

